# Grizzly Tech Support and Customer Service



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

This thread isn't so much about a particular tool, but about a company who makes lots of them. 

This past November, after much deliberation I finally bought a table saw, the Grizzly go715p. Got it set up but had trouble with the fence getting skewed when locked down, so they sent me a new one. But in the meantime I got a sweet deal on a new Incra. Got the blade dialed in to within .0005 which took a while. Still was getting bad burns on the wood. The railroad doesn't allow very much time for hobbies as am on 24 hour call when at home, so the saw went on the back burner when hot weather came around as the garage isn't air conditioned. Mid September I was back at the saw again. When I got the .0005 reading the blade was raised fully to get the maximum travel with the indicator. Installed a super plate and fully raised was still in line, then lowered the arbor...wow... .019 out of alignment, toed in no less, which explained the burned plywood. After a phone call to Scott at Grizzly tech, and a couple of realignment sessions with no improvement, was told they would like to get the saw back. I told him I had nothing but trouble with this saw and regretted buying it and wish I had gotten the 690 instead but was trying to save a few dollars. Thats when he surprised me, as it had been almost a year, and asked if I would be willing to upgrade. Trying to contain my enthusiasm, I replied that would be acceptable. I purchased the 690 and returned the 715p in the same packaging. About a month later and received my refund check yesterday. Not only did they refund me for the saw, but for the shipping too. Now that is real customer service and standing behind your products. :thumbsup:

As for the 690, there is no shortage of reviews on this saw and as hard as I tried I couldn't find a bad one. All I can saw is WOW at the difference in the two saws. It certainly justifies the higher price. Took the top off and gave it a good cleaning and greasing, then had it lined up in no time. Got the incra fence installed and back in business. No burn marks whatsoever, is smooth as can be and a real pleasure to use.


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm happy to hear that Grizzly took care of you and you're happy with the 690, but I'm disappointed to hear of the problems with the 715.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Not to change the subject here on you .
There service is great . 
I order there lvlp spray gun . Last Monday , I called them Thursday about not receiving a e mail or the gun . There cs say it has not shipped yet . She says then , she did not understand why . She had it over night ups to my house . I said thank you . I will order there again . 
The sad part about , I did not have to get upset over or have any hard feelings to say to them . They took care of the problem right there .


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the exact same burning issues with my G0715P - I didn't lower the arbor and check it for runout though - i will check that this week - i might have to make contact with grizzly - i dont know - i have had the saw since this past summer and dont have all the packaging though


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

My packaging was lone gone too. They told me I could make a pallet and crate it or just send it back in the one the 690 would come in. The alignment on the front of the 715p blade would stay fairly steady. However when raised and lowered the rear of the blade would go way out of alignment. Tech support indicated this was not an uncommon problem with this saw and the warranty is supposed to be good for a year.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I acquired a G0634XP from Grizzly. There were two problems that were on the level chipped paint on the inside of the glove box of a new car. Still they were taken care of. Above all the combo is one heck of a good machine.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Sadly, the origin of manufacture bothers me at times, but most of the stuff in my shop are from Grizzly.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

What Railroad you work for?


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

Union Pacific, 33 years so far.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Grizzly wasn't allways good with thier CS. I started buyin from them about 23 years ago and back then, not only did they not have 800 numbers to contact them, but they pretty much had the " oh well, we got yer money" attitude when problems arose.
As of late tho. Like you, i am very pleased with thier CS and thier eagerness to please thier customers.
BTW, two summers ago, i bot thier GS1023 SLW and it passed the nickle test right out o' the box. I LOVE this TS:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim,

I couldn't find the table saw number you mentioned in the current catalog but I assume it's similar to mine which is the GS1023RLS, which has the 52" rip width, left tilt, 3HP, and the shop fox fence. I love my saw too. I have the router hole to the right of the blade which is handy for using the saw fence for convenience. Mine is probably 5 years old.

My only complaints are the arbor nut is difficult to get on and off, too tight on the threads. I improved this with sand paper. The other is with the fence which I think is just too heavy and maybe a bit too long. I also replaced the white plastic facing on the fence with some nice hard maple. The plastic made it hard to see the edge of my workpiece where it ran along the fence due to some weird reflections, it was too high off the saw table and thin stuff was getting stuck there and the wood when waxed runs much smoother than the plastic. Also, I have solid bull wheels which makes it hard to see the pointers and scales. 

Bret


----------



## SSN Vet (Feb 1, 2012)

Grizzly has come a long ways....

The GO715P is a hybrid saw and is apparently a failed design, as you will read lot's of stories from guys with the exact same issue.

I'm glad to hear they made it right for you.

One thing to keep in mind with Grizzly is that they stock parts for all of their brand tools and sell/ship them at a reasonable cost. And while you can get parts out of some of the other brands, they really seem to stick it to you with the price.

Watch for their specials around the holidays too. I just picked up the 2HP canister DC for $390... which is cheaper than the competitions bag units of same size, and the Griz has a hard mount tube from blower to bag (not a flex pipe).

As for country of origin.... Grizzly is all Taiwan, which is AOK in my book. 

Aside from some of the German brands, everyone has outsourced to Asia. Even my new Bosch router is from China.

And the Germans are no fools..... they often import China parts and assemble in Germany....

Ross Perot was right!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear so many people complaining about the G0715P. These are the first complaints I have heard so I would hardly call it a failed design. BTW, I have owned my G0715P for about a year now and have zero complaints. I absolutely love it and still reccomend it. It has been a great saw for me!!

Lola, the 690 is in the current catalog. I ust got the new cat last week. Its the next saw a step up from the 1023.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Lola, the 690 is in the current catalog. I ust got the new cat last week. Its the next saw a step up from the 1023.[/QUOTE]

The G0691 is comparably equipped to the G1023RLX (which is similar to my saw). The Go691 is slightly less expensive than the other. I'm not sure what the difference is in the two saws. Are you sure the G0691 is an upgrade?


Bret


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

The 690 is on page 21 of the new cat. It is most definately an upgrade from the 715. Couldnt tell you the differces between the 690, 691 and the 1023. I havnt really looked at the features. I do know that the 690 and 691 have the Leeson motor but I dunno how that affects the value.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Grizzly online*

The only difference between the 690 and 691 is the length of the rails. AFAICT.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=530020|530002|530000

the biggest difference in the 1023 and the 690 is a weight difference...AFAICT about 35 lbs. and the 1023 has a serpentine belt vs the 3 belt drive.

You can compare them all from the above link.  bill


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

If anyone is interested in the differences in the 690/1 and 1023 line this is a list I complied just before the re-introduction of the 1023 after it got it's riving knife upgrade. I have not gone back through it to check that everything is currently accurate.

OK pro/con G0691 vs G1023RLX:

1. current price has the the 691 at a $145 advantage
2. weight is essentially the same
3. both require 220v 691 will run on a 20 amp circuit 1023 requires 30 amp
4. The 691 has an Asian Leeson more efficient motor 12.8A vs 18A for the Grizzly Asian motor, the 1023 uses a time tested motor the Leeson is new to the Grizzly line
5. The 1023 uses a more modern Poly V belt that should transmit less vibration than the triple V and be more efficient in power transfer
6. 1023 is listed as taking a 7/8" dado, 691 13/16"
7. 691 4300 rpm vs 4200rpm
8. 691 has a greater max depth of cut 3 1/8" vs 3" at 90*
9. 691 has greater left of blade 12" rip vs 8" 1023 has greater right of blade rip 52" vs 50
10. Table is essentially the same size
11. The fences are different and 690/1 owners have reported poor flatness of the fence on the 690/1 this hasn't been an issue in the past with 1023 versions
12. 691 made in China, Taiwan for the 1023
13. 1023 has a blade shroud for dust collection
14. 1023 has a bigger off switch
15. 691 has RIGHT side DC port, in the rear for the 1023
16. 1023's "improved" blade guard MAY be better, but it is definately different
17. 1023's general design has been time tested and has always tested well in the bang for buck section of reviews, the 690/1 is doing the same in tests now


Thats the majority of the differences, some are open to debate as to which is better if either and some are just non-issues. I find it hard to understand why Grizzly didn't leave one saw at the bottom and give the other all the pros, instead they have 2 saws in almost the same price point. Assuming the 1023 is a resonable legacy to the 1023s of the past they will both be solid saws, no frills to be sure but the best priced of the no-frills saws as well. If I had to choose I would probably wait for the 1023 dust collection and the Poly V drive are big deals to me and also the fact it is made in Taiwan instead of China.


----------

